# Pyrenees chasing chickens



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

My 2 year old pyrenees is chase my chickens when ever they get out and I have tried getting him used to them but when no one is watching he starts chasing them again. I thought he was getting over it but he has started chasing them again.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

At two years old, it’s very hard to break a bad habit like that. If he is a good lgd, and you plan on keeping him several years, I would focus more on how to keep the chickens secure and away from him. Check out some of the other threads here too. I think there was one the other day titled help chicken killer. There were some good ideas and advice given you might want to try. You’re not the first one who has had to deal with this. Hang in there!


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

Thank you, I would like to keep him, he does a good job keeping other animals away, he will catch the chickens sometimes but when we get the chicken back it is not hurt just scared. We have only lost one and it just disappeared one day and he showed up with it a few days later, I don't know if he killed it or if something else did.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a shock collar on him, zap him when he thinks he wants to go after them. Timing is key. 

Make sure the collar is on skin contact with the points.

Tell the dog a Stern NO! at the same time. After a while of using the collar, just a command of NO! May be enough.

But you have to be right on top of it, to hopefully get the point across to stop the behavior.

It is chasing now, so by disciplining the dog now, before he draws blood to cause injury or death, may do the trick.


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Get a shock collar on him, zap him when he thinks he wants to go after them. Timing is key.
> 
> Make sure the collar is on skin contact with the points.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet, let us know if it work.


----------

